# How long did you bleed after a miscarriage?



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

I am day 10 after a miscarriage at 11.5 weeks, but baby died just before 7 weeks. Still bleeding quite a lot. All my other miscarriages were at 5 weeks or sooner, and I had a week of bleeding at the most, not this long. Also, it would get less and less over time, while this time it seems to start/stop/start/stop/ and increase again.

So is this normal? How long could it take for this to finally be over???

Karen


----------



## naotalba (May 29, 2002)

Well, this probably won't be too helpful, but I had a d&c 13 days ago, and I'm still bleeding like a period.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

It sounds like you are over working yourself to me. Take it easy on yourself and make your dh do the laundry...


----------



## moongazer (Sep 17, 2002)

Karen,
I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like your m/c is proceeding like mine did. I bled like a heavy period for 10 days then started the stop-start thing. It lasted for another two weeks. I got my period 10 days after that and it was much heavier/longer than normal.
I didn't really feel like it had much to do with my activity level. It would just start/stop for no reason. But I do think you should try to get as much rest as possible, stay hydrated and eat well. I know that is easier said than done with kids to take care of. I also read that it is a good idea to take two vitamins when you are bleeding heavy like that. I took one in the morning and one at night.
I hope it helps to know that my m/c was similar. I know that I was worried that something was wrong when I bled for so long. I will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

My two cents...I mc at 10weeks. Not too sure when the baby actually died though. I bled heavy for about one week then off and on for another week at least. My period also showed up exactly 4 weeks after the day of the mc. I have been told that af can show up anywhere between 4-6 weeks after mc, if you are not breastfeeding. Hope you are feeling better soon, but don't rush it. I mc 2 months ago and still very emotional.


----------



## jtsmom (Nov 19, 2001)

So sorry. I mc at 13.5 wks and bled for about 1 wk heavy, then it tapered off enough to go out of the house after that. I can't remember how long after that, though, I think I blocked that whole sad time out. I did not have a d&c


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks so much all, for all the feedback. Very much appreciated!

The bleeding from has almost stopped now at day 19, it's about time! There just is a bit of spotting now. Not only that, but I had tons of ferning yesterday and today. That could mean two things. I could get ready to ovulate, my favorite theory. Or there could be another clotting/bleeding episode on its way (my very UNfavorite theory!) With the last 2 clotting episodes I had a lot of ferning too, and with the huge one even had a very low temp, so I think that must have been quite an estrogen surge. Not sure why the clotting episodes would cause an estrogen surge, maybe it's something that happens when the tissue seperates from the uterus? I haven't been able to find much info on this. Interested in thoughts about this if any one has some.

I have decided to go with the first theory until proven otherwise. Trying to only do positive thinking and lots of positive affirmations and visualizations too.

Karen


----------



## Hikaru (Sep 1, 2002)

I've had three miscarriages around 6 to 8 weeks and the last time it was two weeks before I completely stopped bleeding. My doctor wanted me to come in for a D and C but I told him I preferred to wait and it did stop on its own.

My condolences on your loss. Even at this early stage I know from experience that it is really painful and disappointing. Give yourself time to heal and be very gentle with yourself. And just know that if people are insensitive (my own mother told me it "Was just a late period, not a real baby yet") they are probably doing it out of ignorance and only mean to be helpful.....

Hikaru


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

Hello...

I'm sorry about your loss.

I was 9 weeks along...and bled for 5 days, the first 2 days were heavy. I took some herbs to "help" the process. No D and C needed....I was happy about that. The 2nd day for about 4 hours was pretty intense cramping.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I was told I would bleed a lot after the miscarriage was over, but oddly enough after the big onslaught of blood, my flow was remarkably light--just a few days. I started bleeding on a Friday and it was like a light period until Saturday night when the big rush came. I lost a lot of blood all at once, so my mom called the ambulance to take me to the ER. Gotta love your mom, huh? I didn't have a d&c although the ER OB did scrape some stuff out of my cervix she said, which was kind of uncomfortable but not painful and didn't take too long. She originally had wanted to admit me overnight and do a d&c in the morning, but after an exam she said that it looked like it was all gone. After that there was very little blood.


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2001)

Karenpl,

What do you mean by ferning? All I can think of is the plant.


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

Ferning is what your saliva does when you have an estrogen surge. Which happens when you are about to ovulate, so it can be used as an ovulation prediction method. You can either use a cheap kiddo microscope, or one that's especially for saliva testing.

Or of course you could go out and get a good microscope at Edmunds Scientifics LOL I have drooled over those, but have restrained myself so far 

It is called ferning, because it really does look the way that ferns look. It is extremely cool to see your own saliva doing that, while you didnt' even realize it LOLOL

I have made a web page about it, with more explanations and some pictures. It still is a work in progress, but has quite some useful info already. You can find it at http://www.geocities.com/~plomp/fertility/Ferning.html

Enjoy!

Karen


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2001)

Wow Karen what a cool website. I never knew that your saliva was an ovulation predictor. Thanks for the info!


----------

